# Cnc book



## سليمان1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أقدم لكم مجموعة كتب جيدة لا تنسونا من الدعاء 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2786443/79f0236d/Obrabiarki_CNC.html


----------



## eimy_eng (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس


----------



## ماهر المعلم (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## farid2011 (22 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mezmez (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابن الشط (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

